# P. Barbata



## MrSpike (Feb 6, 2008)

One of my Barbata....


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 7, 2008)

How old...........thought Barbata was supposed to have a tri-angular form ear?qw


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks just like our Babarta- very nice


----------



## JasonL (Feb 7, 2008)

Thats 100% barbata Dragon Lady, notice on the tail the spines form rows )))))))))) and also the yellow "lippy". Nice one Kane, you breeding them?


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

nice kane


----------



## Kyro (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice little beardie Kane I went & picked up 5 yearling barbata last night unfortunately they aren't quite as healthy as your little guy but a bit of fattening up & they should be right


----------



## Rocket (Feb 7, 2008)

Looks alot like my P.barbata except skinnier. Any enclosure pics Kane?


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2008)

Here is our Barbata in all his glory.


----------



## Rocket (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice male GraftonChic. Has he got a misses?


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2008)

No Rocket he doesnt. Should look into it for him


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

this is my barbata pair 
normal is male and the yellow one is female


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2008)

How old Hobbo?


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

not too sure how old they are ive had the male for 3.5 years and i got the female last year so i cant be too sure of the ages


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 7, 2008)

Cheers everyone.

Jas, I have had my original pair for about 4-5 years now, and though to female has layed egg's before they never hatched. Since I tried to house them outdoors the male has been ill, and lost a lot of weight and doesn't really put it back on. As long as he is alive I'm happy cause I love these 2 dragons. I bought a hatchie last year and it looks like it will turn out to be a male. Maybe you could skarff him up for me? 

Hobbo, Nice beardies. Just curious who you got them female from? I had a female lined up a while ago, that was really really high yellow, as a juvie... but the blokes Mrs sold it to her mate without the bloke knowing. How big is your boy? He looks massive, my 2 are fairly small...

Shawn, here is a pic of one of my P.Vitticeps enclosures. The Barbata are basically the same, just a few more branches.


----------



## sockbat (Feb 7, 2008)

Very nice Mr Spike.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

thanks kane  i swapped her for a couple of barbata hatchies last year with a guy from liverpool. The male is approx 400mm total length


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey JasonL....wasnt arguing...lol, didnt mean to offend but can see that it may have...sorry

My reptile partner has a pair as well.. the male truly isnt as nice as Mr.Spikes or Hobbo's males
he (Steve) is brown with the yellow lip...is 4350mm & 220grms ,
the female has to be 8 yrs+ is 4400mm & 429grms she hasnt got the yellow lip at all , is silver/grey with full tribal stripes
they both have the <l ears ...so it looks like <l o o l> ...the o o are eyes! wish i was better at the comp for putting up pics!

Mr.Spike...sorry truly didnt mean to offend...sorry!


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

dragon lady said:


> Hey JasonL....wasnt arguing...lol, didnt mean to offend but can see that it may have...sorry
> 
> My reptile partner has a pair as well.. the male truly isnt as nice as Mr.Spikes or Hobbo's males
> he (Steve) is brown with the yellow lip...is 4350mm & 220grms ,
> the female has to be 8 yrs+ is 4400mm & 429grms she hasnt got the yellow lip at all , is silver/grey with full tribal stripes



damn they are some BIG beardies  LOL


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 7, 2008)

No worries mate. She's a nice one.

Dragon lady, its a girl. 

Anyone else wanting to throw some pic's up of theirs? You don't see to many of these guy's around. I'd love to see some more pics...

Kane


----------



## Kyro (Feb 7, 2008)

I will try to get some pics of my new easterns later today. Hobbo that is one nice looking eastern, do many people have yellows or is she a one off?


----------



## Snow1369 (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice Spike!


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

Kyro said:


> I will try to get some pics of my new easterns later today. Hobbo that is one nice looking eastern, do many people have yellows or is she a one off?




ive heard of others but this the first one ive seen in person. but thats not to say they arnt common


----------



## cruester (Feb 7, 2008)

I have a few hatchies of gold phase parents for sale.All eating crix and veg.Will only sell to people who already keep barbata.$50each.Cheers Troy. Sorry no freight. Syd only


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Feb 7, 2008)

Nice beardies, just love to see colourful easterns


----------



## cruester (Feb 7, 2008)

Sorry ,heres my phone no for beardeds 0400114343 cheers Troy.


----------



## Zeus_the_beardie (Feb 7, 2008)

cruester dont you have to be a subscriber to sell reptiles and you hijacked the thread.


----------



## MrSpike (Feb 7, 2008)

Hey Troy, throw up some pic's, or maybe Pug's has some?

Hobbo, I have seen a fair few.

Kane


----------



## herpie boy (Feb 7, 2008)

my male bert is 580mm. biggest one i have seen. .........cant brag without a photo though, but at least 5 members on here have seen him...........come on someone ,back me up


----------



## cruester (Feb 7, 2008)

zeus the beardy,what do you mean hijacking this thread ? :evil: grow up!


----------



## Rocket (Feb 7, 2008)

I'll get some pics of my 2 lovers later on today or tomorrow and throw them up when possible. Mine are midget beardies though. 3+ years old and no larger 350mm TL.

Great pics everyone. They sure aren't as popular as P.vitticeps which is a shame as they're just as good to keep!


----------



## Addicted (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a pic of my female. Not the best pic but you get the idea


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

very nice beardie addicted


----------



## Addicted (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Hobbo. The pic doesn't really do her justice, she comes up a beautiful bright orange/gold all over when she's been in the sun for a while


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 7, 2008)

you breeding with her?


----------



## Rocket (Feb 7, 2008)

Beautiful Beardie Addicted!


----------



## Addicted (Feb 7, 2008)

She laid 30 eggs last season but I lost them all because I didn't have a proper incubator setup.  

This season I haven't had any luck breeding with her, she was still a bit skinny from the clutch last year. So typical, I've got the incubator setup and running really well but no eggs to incubate!  

Hopefully next season I'll get some eggs out of her, I'm looking forward to what she might produce. I just have to find the right male for her


----------



## pugsly (Feb 7, 2008)

Here's a few for you


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2008)

Bought a couple of Zeus hatchies, maybe a missus for our boy there -in the future...


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 7, 2008)

he needs to refuel - Pugsley


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 8, 2008)

As ive been informed with barbata ...they arent easy to breed....some seasons you'll have multi-clutches then 2 seasons will go by with nothing....why is this?
My reptile partners girl is huge...age has to be 8+.... ive had a thread ages ago to see pics of a girl of this age to compare to but nothing was seen... 
Then there is the ear thing ...& i made a mistake...its not ....<l but more,cl ...one side is definitely flat so its more triangular than oval or round,the flat side closer to the eyes!...could they both have been mixed bred or is this just not common...both bought separately!

Look,i do apologize...reading back it read like a statement ...definitely not a question.... i have to be more careful what i write.....sorry again,feel grim!


----------



## luke88 (Feb 8, 2008)

my female barbata


----------



## pugsly (Feb 8, 2008)

Nice animal Luke,

Grafton Chic, sure does... nothing new there lol.


----------



## scam7278 (Feb 8, 2008)

wow very nice luke


----------



## shiregirl (Feb 8, 2008)

GraftonChic said:


> he needs to refuel - Pugsley


 

Maybe it's looking for a DRAG-on race :?


----------



## =bECS= (Feb 8, 2008)

shiregirl said:


> Maybe it's looking for a DRAG-on race :?



:lol: That was so lame i actually laughed


----------



## Tsidasa (Feb 8, 2008)

someone give those beardies a hug!


----------



## shiregirl (Feb 8, 2008)

becswillbe said:


> :lol: That was so lame i actually laughed


 
I must admit i laughed at my own joke  (even lamer)


----------



## pugsly (Feb 8, 2008)

Just looking for babes around Pete's house.


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 8, 2008)

How old is she Luke88...... she looks stunning!


----------



## luke88 (Feb 8, 2008)

hi dragon lady in the pic she is about 18 months and now shes just over 2 years


----------



## dragon lady (Feb 8, 2008)

Great job with her...you should be proud!.....bloody stunning!


----------



## GraftonChic (Feb 8, 2008)

shiregirl said:


> I must admit i laughed at my own joke  (even lamer)


 
Not lame- quick thinking. I liked it...


----------

